# lymphoma diagnosis 5 year old Bosco



## bnlacombe (May 1, 2017)

My 5 year old dog, Bosco, was diagnosed with lymphoma late last week. We are having an awful time with the diagnosis, it is especially painful because we feel like he is still a puppy. We took him to the vet for something completely unrelated to the lymphoma, and our vet was performing a basic physical since he was there, and found a golf ball sized lymph node on his chest. 




I think we are both just shocked because he is acting completely normal (still his normal hyper self, eating/drinking fine).
We have two very young girls, and our vet mentioned the danger in undergoing chemo with young children (toddler and baby) because the chemo will still be in vomit, urine, feces, etc. if they have an accident and our children could get into the chemo if they were to accidently crawl/walk/roll into it. We feel that alone is probably enough for us to not undergo treatment, but I am having such a hard time with that choice.


I'm heartbroken and just wanted to reach out hopefully for someone to reiterate we're making the right choice because I'm feeling awful and completely devastated.


----------



## MagsFabre (May 25, 2017)

So sorry to hear about your Bosco. We went through something very similar with our 4 year old golden, Maggie. She swelled up overnight in January and the vet immediately diagnosed her with lymphoma. We opted not to do the chemotherapy because she was already so sick and her vet didn't think it would extend her life by much. (I never thought about the effects of chemo with young kids. That makes sense. We also have a 2 year old son) We started her on prednisone right away and she responded much better then anyone expected! Most days we totally forgot she was even sick. She fought hard for 4.5 months. We just had to let her go this past Saturday as she was really struggling to breathe and started having bleeding from her mouth and nose. You have to do whatever is best for your family as a whole. It's a very hard decision either way.


----------



## Otis-Agnes (Nov 24, 2015)

Such an awful disease. I feel so sad for you and Bosco. Our sweet Haylie got it at 5 yrs old also. We went with the chemo and she lived another very happy year. 
MagsFabre: My sincere condolences about Maggie.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

I'm just reading this, so sorry you got bad news, I'll keep you in my thoughts.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bosco*

I am so very sorry to hear about Bosco. Many people on the forum have gone through lymphoma with their beloved dogs.

I did a search on here, to find some of the topics.
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/gtsearch.php?q=Lymphoma

Hope you find lots of support here.


----------



## sophieanne (Feb 4, 2014)

I'm so sorry for the diagnosis. I went through it with my 9 year old g.r. I have to be honest, there may have been days she didn't feel well, but I really don't recall her ever getting sick. You might want to do some checking to see what the side effects can be.


----------



## rabidyankee (Sep 7, 2011)

I am so sorry to hear about Bosco. Our five year-old Golden, Payson, was diagnosed with terminal t-cell lymphoma last February. He was so sick he would have died in a week, but we got him to world-class oncologist and she brought him back to 99% in a week. He is in 17th week of 19 week Protocol for chemotherapy treatment. He is 99% himself and the chemo has not affected his life at all. The urine or feces or saliva is toxic for about two days after each treatment. The problem is the cost. You are looking at $10,000 to $12,000 for 19-week chemo protocol. If you do not have good pet health insurance you are going to be broke. B-cell lymphoma responds better to treatment--can live two years. T-cell not so good. One year max after diagnosis and that is with treatment. If you do not treat, kidneys will fail and his life will be three or four months AT THE MOST. We are crushed with our situation but can only imagine how hard this is for you and young children.


----------



## Yaichi's Mom (Jul 21, 2012)

I am so, so sorry to read about the diagnosis you have received for your boy. I also have read your other thread and sadly yes, there are no guarantees with any dog....either from a top bred breeder or any other litter.

Cancer feeds on carbohydrates. I would suggest that you consider looking at what you are feeding Bosco and attempt to reduce all carbs from his diet.
You may also want to contact Keto Pet who have done some amazing work and had some great success with canine cancer. The offer assistance/advice related to diet and treatment protocols.

Sending positive thoughts your and Bosco's way.


----------

